# Melanie Chisholm - Bildermix zu ihrem 44. Geburtstag (12.01.2018) 80x LQ-UHQ



## Mike150486 (12 Jan. 2018)

*Melanie Jayne Chisholm* (* 12.01.1974 in Whiston bei Liverpool), auch bekannt als *Melanie C* oder *Mel C*, ist eine britische Sängerin und Songschreiberin, die durch ihre Mitgliedschaft bei der Band Spice Girls berühmt wurde. Dort war sie sowohl als „Mel C“ als auch „Sporty Spice“ bekannt.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (12 Jan. 2018)

Mel hat nen Hammerbody


----------



## Bowes (14 Jan. 2018)

*Vielen Dank mein Freund für den schönen Bildermix von der hübschen Melanie C.*


----------



## Haribo1978 (15 Jan. 2018)

Toller Mix! Danke!


----------

